# I should have called you



## zstevensclay

Quiero decir,  "I should have called you."  ?Como dirían eso?  Muchas gracias.  Es correcto decir, "Te debo haber llamado?"


----------



## Peterdg

Sería más natural: "Debería haberte llamado". 

En principio también sería correcto "Te debería haber llamado" pero por una razón u otra, me suena mejor con el enclítico pegado a "haber".


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Sería más natural: "Debería haberte llamado".
> 
> En principio también sería correcto "Te debería haber llamado" pero por una razón u otra, me suena mejor con el enclítico pegado a "haber".



Y a mí. *Te debo haber llamado* es correcto, pero implica conjetura (_quizá lo he hecho_). 

Saludos


----------



## duvija

¡"Te debí haber llamado" (en pretérito) está perfectamente bien!  ¡No me digan que no pueden tener el clítico ya subido!


----------



## Yalp

Hola,  mi opinion al respecto seria esta.

I should have called you:   ( "Called"  verbo que está en tiempo pasado)  ( "should  have"  se usa para expresar tiempo pasado )  por lo que la frase en  castellano significa : 
* Yo debí llamarte.*   En lenguage coloquial  seria:  "yo debi haberte llamado".


----------



## hankquique

"Te debí haber llamado" is the exact translation. 

You can also use: "Te hubiera/hubiese llamado"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Debí llamarte_.
¿No les suena?
Claro, conciso (más que en inglés, ¡vaya!), con-seso.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

hankquique said:


> "Te debí haber llamado" is the exact translation.



Hola. 
Ojo con ese tipo de afirmaciones.
Nunca se diría algo así por acá.
Gramaticalmente incorrecto, en mi opinión. Ya te dirán los expertos.


----------



## duvija

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Hola.
> Ojo con ese tipo de afirmaciones.
> Nunca se diría algo así por acá.
> Gramaticalmente incorrecto, en mi opinión. Ya te dirán los expertos.


----------



## blasita

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Nunca se diría algo así por acá.
> Gramaticalmente incorrecto, en mi opinión. Ya te dirán los expertos.



Yo no soy ninguna experta, pero por lo que sé, la anteposición del pronombre en 'Te debí haber llamado' es gramaticalmente correcta; pero si no lo es, me encantaría saberlo. No creo que esté dentro de los pocos casos en que no se puede anteponer. Yo no lo diría así, pero ese es otro cantar; en otro hilo pude comprobar que hay diferencias regionales, así que mi preferencia aquí sería: 'Debería haberte llamado'.

Un saludo.


----------



## pubman

In my text books the conditional use of "deber" translates as "would have 

Debería haberte llamado, I would have called you

and the preterite use of "deber" translates as ought/should
Debí haberte llamado, I should have called you

and the present use of "deber" translates as "owe"

So I am a little confused as to how "te debo haber llamado" is correct as suggested by Lurrezko and why other posters can't agree between 'debería and 'debí'


----------



## blasita

Hi Pubman.

Well, I can only tell you about _my use_; as I said, I now know that there are regional differences. I'd definitely use: 'Debería haberte llamado'.  Both 'Debí' and 'debería' here are correct and similar as they mean: I should have done it but I didn't do it. So, both mean actually: 'I should have called you (but I didn't)'.

However, 'Debo haberte llamado/Te debo haber llamado' is correct but means a different thing ('I must have called you'). And 'I would have called you' would mean something like: 'Te habría llamado'.

Am I explaining myself? Un saludo.


----------



## Billbasque

Exactly. In Spain we use perfect tenses more readily than in South American dialects of Spanish, so it is more natural to us to say things like "Te he llamado" than "Te llamé", specially when you are not specifying a concrete reference. For the same reason, it is more natural to say "Debería haberte llamado" than "Debí llamarte", when you are not specifiying a particular timeframe.

As for the "would have" meaning of "deber" I'd need an example, but there's no way that "Debería haberte llamado" can be translated as "I would have called you". To say that you need: "Te habría/hubiera llamado"


----------



## albertovidal

I vote for _"debería haberte llamado"_.
I would never use "_would_ have to" instead of "_should_ have to" for _"debería"_


----------



## donbill

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> _Debí llamarte_.
> ¿No les suena?
> Claro, conciso (más que en inglés, ¡vaya!), con-seso.



Alberto, ¿quiere decir esto que no te llamé?


----------



## albertovidal

donbill said:


> Alberto, ¿quiere decir esto que no te llamé?



No. Tal como dice *blasita*: "te habría llamado" (I would have called you... if I were not busy) (te habría llamado ...de no estar ocupado)


----------



## Istriano

_Debería haberte llamado. _ or
_Debía haberte llamado_.

Both mean the same, and are correct, according to Manuel Seco. 
It's the same construction as:_ No deberías/debías haber hecho eso._


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> No. Tal como dice *blasita*: "te habría llamado" (I would have called you... if I were not busy) (te habría llamado ...de no estar ocupado)



Alberto, ¿puedo decir _'debí llamarte, y te llamé_'?


----------



## albertovidal

donbill said:


> Alberto, ¿puedo decir _'debí*a* llamarte, y te llamé_'?


----------



## donbill

Amigo Alberto,

La pregunta es: ¿Puedo decir _'debí llamarte y te llamé'_ o en dos oraciones, 'Debí llamarte. Te llamé'?


----------



## Lurrezko

donbill said:


> Amigo Alberto,
> 
> La pregunta es: ¿Puedo decir _'debí llamarte y te llamé'_ o en dos oraciones, 'Debí llamarte. Te llamé'?



En mi opinión, no, amigo Donbill. *Debí llamarte* es una acción frustrada. Debí hacerlo y no lo hice. Para expresar que la acción se llevó a cabo usaríamos *debía* o la perífrasis *tenía que*.

Saludos


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko said:


> En mi opinión, no, amigo Donbill. *Debí llamarte* es una acción frustrada. Debí hacerlo y no lo hice. Para expresar que la acción se llevó a cabo usaríamos *debía* o la perífrasis *tenía que*.
> 
> Saludos



Eso es lo que pensé yo, y es por eso que le he repetido la pregunta a Alberto. (Mira post # 15.)

Un saludo


----------



## albertovidal

donbill said:


> Amigo Alberto,
> 
> La pregunta es: ¿Puedo decir _'debí llamarte y te llamé'_ o en dos oraciones, 'Debí llamarte. *¡*Te llamé*!*?


Amigo donbill,
La segunda opción, en dos partes, suena perfecto. Yo le pondría los signos de interjección para darle más fuerza a la segunda oración.
Un cálido saludo


----------



## zstevensclay

Gracias a todos por la informacion.  Me quedo confundido. Pensé que "deber" significa "should/ought to"  y "deber de" significa "must as in terms of probability."  

Por ejemplo:

Debe de haber una tienda cerca de aquí que venda frutas.   There must be a store close by that sells fruit.

Debe estudiar para su examen.   He should/ought to study for his test.

Debería estudiar para su examen.  He should/ought to study for his test, but more polite.  ? Estoy equivocado o no?


Mi segunda pregunta es, por qué no se puede usar "debo" en vez de debí o debería en la frase "Debo haberte llamado"

 Me dicen no es correcto, pero Debí haberte llamado, y Debería haberte llamado son correctos verdad?

Si querría decir  "I must have called you."  Diría  "Debo de haberte llamado."  La differencia es la preposicíon verdad?

Corrijanme y aclaren mi confusion por favor.  Gracias por so paciencia.


----------



## JCA-

Debí haberte llamado

simplemente


----------



## albertovidal

zstevensclay said:


> Gracias a todos por la informacion.  Me quedo confundido. Pensé que "deber" significa "should/ought to"  y "deber de" significa "must as in terms of probability."
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Debe de haber una tienda cerca de aquí que venda frutas.   There must be a store close by that sells fruit.
> 
> Debe estudiar para su examen.   He should/ought to study for his test. (he must study for his test)
> 
> Debería estudiar para su examen.  He should/ought to study for his test, but more polite.  ? Estoy equivocado o no?
> 
> 
> Mi segunda pregunta es, por qué no se puede usar "debo" en vez de debí o debería en la frase "Debo haberte llamado" (Por ejemplo: Si tú lo dices, debo haberte llamado pero no me acuerdo. If you say so maybe I (have) called you but I don't remember)
> 
> Me dicen que no es correcto, pero Debí haberte llamado, y Debería haberte llamado son correctos verdad?
> 
> Si querría quisiera decir  "I must have called you."  Diría  "Deb*í *de haberte llamado."  La differencia es la preposicíon verdad? (No. ¿Dónde ves una preposición aquí?)
> 
> Corr*í*janme y aclaren mi confusi*ó*n por favor.  Gracias por s*u* paciencia.


----------



## donbill

albertovidal said:


> Amigo donbill,
> La segunda opción, en dos partes, suena perfecto. Yo le pondría los signos de interjección para darle más fuerza a la segunda oración.
> Un cálido saludo



Muchísimas gracias, Alberto.

Saludos


----------



## zstevensclay

Gracias Alberto por haber tomado el tiempo para ayudar me.  Lo aprecio amigo.


----------



## JCA-

Definitivamente no estoy de acuerdo con la traducción en dos frases; "debí haberte llamado, ¿te llamé?"; ya que esto equivaldría a haber dicho en inglés: i should have called you, did i?

No entiendo porque se armó esta discusión teórica frente a una frase tan sencilla; al traducir, lo que yo hago es pensar cómo lo diría en español en una situación similar; creo que esto le es más útil a las personas de habla inglesa que tanta disertación teórica que más bien los confunde. En la situación concreta diríamos simplemente (variantes más, variantes menos de acuerdo al país o región, pero creo que en todo el mundo de habla hispana se entendería así): 

"*Debí haberte llamado*" .

Ante tanto embrollo, es posible que la persona que preguntó lo que piense ahora sea: "*tal vez no debí haber preguntado*"
After such confusion, it is possible that the person who asked first, does think now: "*maybe I should not have **asked*"


----------



## _SantiWR_

zstevensclay said:


> Quiero decir,  "I should have called you."  ?Como dirían eso?  Muchas gracias.  Es correcto decir, "Te debo haber llamado?"



*Debería haberte llamado.*

I didn't know it was such a controversial subject, but at least it seems that my fellow Spaniards are unanimous


----------



## Billbasque

Pues para mí "debí llamarte" significa lo mismo que a Lurrezko: una intención finalizada y que por tanto no llegó a materializarse, igual que "debería haberte llamado". La continuación natural en la que pienso es "debí llamarte... pero al final no lo hice".
Para decir que querías llamar a alguien y acabaste haciéndolo, en España al menos tendrías que decir: "debía llamarte y te llamé" o "tenía que llamarte y te llamé".


----------



## Lurrezko

zstevensclay said:


> Gracias a todos por la informacion.  Me quedo confundido. Pensé que "deber" significa "should/ought to"  y "deber de" significa "must as in terms of probability."



En España solemos usar *deber de* para expresar probabilidad, pero en América la preposición no es tan frecuente: la diferencia entre la obligación y la conjetura la dicta el contexto. Mira lo que dice el DPD:

*deber*. *1. *Es regular; no son correctas las formas sincopadas del futuro y del condicional simple o pospretérito, _debrá, __debría, _etc., normales en el español clásico, pero sentidas hoy como vulgares.
*2. *Funciona como auxiliar en perífrasis de infinitivo que denotan obligación y suposición o probabilidad:
*a) deber *+ infinitivo*.* Denota obligación: _«Debo cumplir con mi misión»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]). Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición _de_ ante el infinitivo: _«Debería de haber más sitios donde aparcar sin tener que pagar por ello»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.4.94).
*b) deber de *+ infinitivo*.* Denota probabilidad o suposición: _«No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido»_ (Mañas _Kronen _[Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: _«Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años»_ (VLlosa _Fiesta_ [Perú 2000]).

Saludos


----------



## donbill

JCA- said:


> Ante tanto embrollo, es posible que la persona que preguntó lo que piense ahora sea: "*tal vez no debí haber preguntado*"
> After such confusion, it is possible that the person who asked first, does think now: "*maybe I should not have **asked*"



Hola JCA,

Considera este contexto: Han pasado unos días y zstevenclay está pensando en el post original. Se dice: *'tal vez no debí haber preguntado'* (eso según tu sugerencia). ¿Sería aceptable para ti en el mismo contexto *'no debí preguntar'*?

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que que esto se ha convertido en un embrollo, pero es común que pase en el foro. Se plantea algo 'sencillo', que luego se va poniendo complicado y, de repente, hay un sinfín de preguntas. He hecho tantas porque el asunto es difícil para el angloparlante, mayormente porque no tenemos la gran variedad de posibilidades morfológicas que tienen ustedes.

El uso que he aprendido es el que han explicado tan bien Lurrezko y Bilbasque, pero cuando veo otras posibilidades, tengo que preguntar.

Un saludo


----------



## Billbasque

Para mi gusto, la diferencia entre "debí haber preguntado" y "debí preguntar" tiene que ver solo con la costumbre del hablante, porque tienen el mismo significado. Vendría a ser como la comparación entre "Ya saqué al perro" y "Ya he sacado al perro", siendo la segunda más común en España.


----------



## JCA-

Billbasque said:


> Para mi gusto, la diferencia entre "debí haber preguntado" y "debí preguntar" tiene que ver solo con la costumbre del hablante, porque tienen el mismo significado. Vendría a ser como la comparación entre "Ya saqué al perro" y "Ya he sacado al perro", siendo la segunda más común en España.


 


donbill said:


> Hola JCA,
> 
> Considera este contexto: Han pasado unos días y zstevenclay está pensando en el post original. Se dice: *'tal vez no debí haber preguntado'* (eso según tu sugerencia). ¿Sería aceptable para ti en el mismo contexto *'no debí preguntar'*?
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que que esto se ha convertido en un embrollo, pero es común que pase en el foro. Se plantea algo 'sencillo', que luego se va poniendo complicado y, de repente, hay un sinfín de preguntas. He hecho tantas porque el asunto es difícil para el angloparlante, mayormente porque no tenemos la gran variedad de posibilidades morfológicas que tienen ustedes.
> 
> El uso que he aprendido es el que han explicado tan bien Lurrezko y Bilbasque, pero cuando veo otras posibilidades, tengo que preguntar.
> 
> Un saludo



Sí. La respuesta es la que da Billbasque, en realidad ambas son correctas y significan lo mismo; es cuestión de gusto y, en ese sentido, para mi gusto personal me suena más elegante "debí haber preguntado" (me parece que refuerza el pasado); además porque quise hacer un juego con lo de "debí haberte llamado", y ponerle un poco de humor (espero lo hayan entendido así); esto no quiere decir que "debí preguntar" este mal, es cuestión de gusto!

y bueno, el "embrollo" como lo llamé (o "he llamado"), sirve para aprender un poco y tal vez darnos el placer de disertar sobre lo que parece ser una pasión para todos los foristas: los giros y recovecos de cada idioma


----------



## blasita

Como tengo constancia de que hay algunos (que están aprendiendo el idioma) que se han perdido en el camino, intento resumir un poco.  Por favor, corregidme si es necesario.  Let's recap, then.

*Question of this thread: _I should have called you = Debería haberte llamado o Debí haberte llamado_.

*Debo haberte llamado/Te debo haber llamado. Correct grammar, but it may mean that I did call (and e.g. I can't remember now if I did it) so it's not a good translation here.

*Regional differences exist.


Opinion:

I agree with Alberto's good explanation. And actually, I think I agree with the other foreros too.

_Debí llamarte, pero no lo hice. _Perfectly okay. Usual interpretation.
_Debí llamarte y lo hice_. Possible.

If you just tell me: 'Debí llamarte', personally I'll think: 'tenías que haberme llamado pero no lo hiciste -you didn't do it'. However, it's possible (quite unusual; personally I don't use it this way) that you actually did it in some contexts, e.g.: _… y te llamé_. As other foreros say, 'debía' and' tenía que' are more used in this case, at least in Spain.

Now, I actually translated 'Debo haberte llamado' as 'I must have called you'; hope it's a correct translation?

Finally, I agree that, _in practice_, 'debí llamarte' and 'debí haberte llamado' mean the same.

Saludos a todos.


----------

